# hope to move next august



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi hope to move next year but would like to come over my be twice before i would like to move to centeral portugal on may be a small holding the area around gois like to know of some cheap place to stay while on a looking trip any advise will be appricated yours billy


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Billy

Gois that's my place an area of outstanding beauty. 

When i first came over to Gois i placed a post on a couple of Forums, i received three replies and i choose the right one a couple who where so friendly and helpful. Sadly they have sold the house and moved back to the UK. They where ripped of by an *ILLEGAL * property agent. Beware of a property company that part of the name is propertyservies.com I have not put the first word so as not to advertise this company. They ripped of my friends for over 40,000 euro. Make sure the agent you choose is AMI registered and ask to see the registration any legal will be happy to show there details.

There is a company that are in Gois and as i am known to be friends with them if i place a link i am seen to be advertising. When i fact i would only be placing a link to help not advertise. I have now paid my deposit called a Promissory Contract i enclose a picture of my cottage and i hope you see where i will spend a lot of my retirement. Until i build my holiday letting home.

If you type cm-gois.pt into Google the first in the list has a option to translate click on translate this page and this is the local council website with loads of info. The link is to the home page. Now you will see a bar with Links, Contract, Suggestion click on links. There are links to Schools, Tourism, Health centre, Moro Club, plus loads more this page is well worth a look.

If it is Gois you want to look into moving to just Google Gois estate agents or something like that.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think if you look closely at peters picture you will see who he is trying to tell you about...

Gois is a nice region and if thats where you fancy a place to buy, then your lucky as this forum has its own expert on all things Gois.....Iam sure Peter will be more than happy to help with advice.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Billy and Derek 

It's difficult as you know to place information that is placed for the reason required without advertising. For example there is a post here on this Forum about Poly tunnels that link is for the use of the information not to advertise the site for the owner. It's also difficult now that the site owner and i are good friends as i am sure that many of your clients have the same relationship with yourself. 

Anyway back to Gois. Should this be the place that Billy wants to buy and move to good you will find like i did how warm and welcoming the people are. The bars are so friendly, the night Liverpool played Porto i was in the Bree Rio bar forgive the spelling. The barman wanted to know where i was from i did all i could to avoid the fact i am from Liverpool as the bar was full to overflowing with Porto fans. In the end i had to admit defeat and said that i came from Liverpool. well i could not have been made more welcome and it' s a pleasure to call back when i am over on a visit.

Gois like any area is a place you need to visit as often as you can to get the right feel for the area. I have been over now more than a dozen times and still have a flight booked for January.

Their is a road at the side of the river Ceira that leads to a village called Cavalhos i walk ever time i come over as i need exercise and it's nice to have a nice relaxing walk. The road to where i walk is 1.4km to the point that i walk to and then return. At the side of the river there is a bar that is now my local and in the town there are 19 cafe/ bars to choose from. The local expats do not have a regular meeting culture. What they do is but as they move around town when they see each other they just stop and have a catch up. this seems to work. 

Saturdays after Language classes they seem to meet for a drink at the May Tay. Language classes are held each Saturday by a nice lady who i meet and was so helpful, There is a UK Timber Frame company with a base here, an expert who has in renewable energy who installed the largest private wind farm in the UK. A retired couple with a huge German dog. 

While having a meal in the Bree Rio i needed help and there was an English guy sat next to me, he help with my meal order. While we where talking he asked why i was in Gois? i said i had just signed a promissory contract for my HOUSE in the Sun. I mentioned that the house was in Val Boa he then said welcome i live two doors away from your house. WOW

There is a site that the owners have done a history of the five parishes of the Gois region. Most of the villages now have there history listed below is some of that text from the hamlet i have found my house. When you find the site go to the bottom of the page and click on site map and just explore the villages about 90% are complete with just a few more to complete the project. Val Boa dates back to before 1527 when there was a census. That's older than me. 

The village of Val Boa (‘fine valley’) sits in its own secluded valley. The gentle slope below the village is mostly covered in old olive trees, and drops steeply to the stream and then to woodland that surrounds the village. The road to the village from either direction is narrow and twisty. The houses in the village are built from xisto, that has turned from silver-blue to a rich red ochre over many years. Chestnut lintels, taken from the trees around the village, are built into the walls over the doors and windows. Around the village are a number of small windowless stone buildings that were once used to house the sheep and goats, grazed on the hills above the village. Narrow streets rise steeply through Val Boa, and several of the buildings are built over the streets. In the population census of 1527, it is recorded that ‘Vallboa’ had two dwellings with fireplaces (‘fogos’), that were liable for tax.

Well Billy hope that is help my email is nwpll at yahoo.co.uk

Peter


----------

